# Channel Cats-Lansing Grand River



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

Last year I tried fishing the Underpass of I96 area of Billwood HWY, Dimondale. Caught 1 fish out of 9 outings. This year I'd like to try Hunters Orchard park. I don't have a boat and would like some other peoples advice where to find some deep holes for channel cats. I've had spotty luck at moore's park below the dam. Thinking of trying above where the power plants water discharge is. no clue how deep it is there of if I'll be able to cast out far enough. So far been slip bobber fishing. Any suggestions for rigs that work in the grand rivers current? Thinking of also talking to the tackle store in old town for suggestions. Have caught carp but not cats at the fish ladder in town.
Any suggestions for locations to try along the river where the water gets deep would be great. Shore fishing only. Thanks for any help and your time reading this.

Novice fisherman.


----------



## theripper (Feb 10, 2012)

I run 30# braid with a 5oz no roll sinker then a glass bead below sinker then a swivel. Then run 20# 15" leader with a circle hook on the end. Hope this helps. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you tried below the dam in grand ledge.


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have not. I know there is a bridge over the water through town but haven't looked around the area yet to see a dam there. I'll ask around for directions with parking nearby. Very glad for the responses here. Thanks much.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

It's at Fitzgerald park on west Jefferson st. There is also a fish ladder there. Lots of space to fish.


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

looked that park up on google maps. seems shallow but its still someplace I haven't tried yet. Thanks


----------



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

I fish the grand also but around Grand Rapids. I run and 40 lb braid main line with a 20 lb mono leader. I used a pyramid sinker on a slip rig usually about 2 oz. and a circle hook. My favorite bait is cut suckers for channels And live creek chubs for flatheads. I do most of my fishing from a boat but my biggest fish was off the bank. 37 lb flathead 








Right now is when things really start kicking for catfish while the suckers are running. The cats are prespawn and hungry. We routinely catch multiple fig over 15 lbs.


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

suckers for channels...haven't heard that one lately. been getting a lot of advice to "match the hatch" but even in the day i'm not getting bites. Thinking this sat the weather will be nicer and I'll give it another try. take a little of everything out there and see what I catch. now you have me wondering about catching suckers for bait....Was half tempted to target carp for a while, i've seen them in the river already but nothing else being pulled out when I ask the other fishermen. they might be keeping secrets but when i'm around, they aren't pulling anything in but their baits. Maybe i'm bad luck. LOL.


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

IF i toss out some minnow traps, what bait will help me target suckers? bread and pet food seems to yield a mix of everything.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Cut suckers or creek Chubs on a pyramid sinker work really well. That's how we fish em on the shiawassee. However, I did just buy a slip sinker mold that I can't wait to try instead of the pyramids

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Teddy372 said:


> IF i toss out some minnow traps, what bait will help me target suckers? bread and pet food seems to yield a mix of everything.


Most bait stores sell sucker minnows I don't know how apt they are to being caught in a minnow trap. I could be wrong but I don't think any thing in your trap would interest them to come in

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

I catch and freeze a lot of suckers every year. The only thing I use over them is chubs. Cut the suckers in like a salmon steak form. Catfish aren't really picky when it comes to what they bite in my experience. Chubs work great because the stink though. If you are worried about "matching the hatch" suckers and chubs are in grand year around. Its still a bit early but this rain should help. The main thing is where your bait is. Learn to read the currents. It's a lot like getting a good drift steelhead fishing in a seam. You want your bait to stay in the current seam. Bubbles are a good indicator. The catfish sit in the seams because that's where the most food comes down the river. If you can get your bait to sit in that seam all the scent will work its way down and the fish WILL find your bait and fast. I don't do the classic sit and wait for catfish. It's more run and gun in my boat at least. Hitting logs jams and holes. I re-bait like crazy too. To keep the scent at a max. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've caught more than a few below the fish ladder in town on gobs of crawlers. I have used a tri swivel, six inch or so lead drop with a home made pencil lead with a 3' lead and a #2 hook, sometimes larger. #20 main and leader with a #10 dropper line. I use P-Line silver label.

Like Fishslayer said, reading the water is key, and since you are fishing in an urban environment, snagging up on whatever is on the bottom is commonplace. That's why I run a dropper at half strength.

The last time I fished the Lunker Derby, a kid caught a MONSTER channel just up from the ladder for the win.


----------

